# How Does This Work?



## Gizmo (27/1/14)

I tested my Kayfun on a SVD at 6V for a day just out of intrest. Hit well but not fantastic. Then tried it back on the King, hit double hard.. Doesnt make sense when a mech can only hit 4.2vs max on a fresh battery?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/1/14)

your SVD can only push about 3 amps ? king mod pushes the battery to its full potential


----------



## Gizmo (27/1/14)

SVD pushes 5Amps. But I get what you saying. All I can say now is mech's FTW


----------



## Nooby (27/1/14)

Yip, all about amp power... Normal electrical mods / SVD have limits. It will ever be the same as a full mechanical mod.


----------



## Andre (27/1/14)

What was the resistance of your coil?


----------



## Gizmo (27/1/14)

0.8


----------



## Andre (27/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> 0.8


Ah, there is your answer. On fresh batteries on the mech you will have power of 22 Watts. The SVD limits you to 15 Watts. What I do not understand is how you got the SVD to work as it is also limited to 1.2 ohms? To use a mech it is highly recommend that you use Ohm's Law to ensure you stay within safe limits. Here is a link to a calculator that makes it easy:http://www.ohmslawcalculator.com/ohms_law_calculator.php


----------



## Zegee (27/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Ah, there is your answer. On fresh batteries on the mech you will have power of 22 Watts. The SVD limits you to 15 Watts. What I do not understand is how you got the SVD to work as it is also limited to 1.2 ohms? To use a mech it is highly recommend that you use Ohm's Law to ensure you stay within safe limits. Here is a link to a calculator that makes it easy:http://www.ohmslawcalculator.com/ohms_law_calculator.php


mine also runs sub ohm Coils I have run a 0.8ohm on my aqua and dripper

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Andre (27/1/14)

Interesting, just tested mine on a 0.78 ohm coil and it would not fire, but no problems on a 1.1 ohm coil. So maybe the cut off in not 1.2 as everyone seems to postulate - but 0.8, or maybe this model can go lower than previous models. In any event, the answer to Gizmo question is then still that the SVD limits to a maximum of 15 Watts of power, whilst on the mech he gets 22 Watts (on a fresh battery) at the same resistance - thus the difference in vape.


----------



## Gizmo (27/1/14)

My mistake its actually 0.9


----------



## Gizmo (27/1/14)

Fires 100% I can do a video if you want?


----------



## Andre (27/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> My mistake its actually 0.9


Then you have confirmed that your, mine and Zegee's SVDs can in fact go below 1.2 ohms. At 9.0 your power on the mech is still 19.6 Watts as opposed to the 15 Watts on the SVD.


----------



## Gizmo (27/1/14)

I am using a 30A battery on this mech. Still safe then I assume?


----------



## Andre (27/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Fires 100% I can do a video if you want?


Lol, no I totally believe you AND Zegee has provided collaborating evidence. I did check out the manual (small text - difficult to read) but could not find anything on the resistance limit. Quick Google search did also not help. Absolutely safe at that resistance on a 30A IMR battery.


----------



## Tom (27/1/14)

i actually had the same the other day, i did a 0.9 ohm coil, and after checking the resistance on the SVD I just test fired it....and it worked! I just did not carry on with it....just in case


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> I tested my Kayfun on a SVD at 6V for a day just out of intrest. Hit well but not fantastic. Then tried it back on the King, hit double hard.. Doesnt make sense when a mech can only hit 4.2vs max on a fresh battery?



Thats why its called the KING

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

